# cloudy glass.. hardwater stains



## jeff5347

so since i got my 10 gal up and running i got sparked into the aquarium lifestyle again and went to my parents house to resurect my 29 gal tank. Took it and cleaned it and it has a white cloudiness on the glass. So i tried cleaning it with the vinager, it was apple cider vinager. I got some of the dried algea off but the cloudiness will not go away. I was reading it may be hardwater stains. I dont know if that is what this is as it was set up when i lived at home and my parents have well water that has a water softner. So i cant figure how to get the glass clear again. WOuld straight white vinager be better and if all else fails, once the tank has water in it will it still appear cloudy or will it look clean again. I do notice if i run my wet finger across it it looks much clearer so thinking it will make it look ok if i cant get if fully removed....anyone already overcome this issue?


----------



## archer772

I only use white vinegar so I would dump about a half gallon in the tank and then put about 5 gallons of hot water and then just keep wetting the hard water stains for maybe an hour then try plastic pot scrubbers or even use a razor blade but it should come off with the pot scrubbers.


----------



## jrman83

I wouldnt even dilute it.


----------



## jeff5347

im gonna have to try white vinager. i have the apple cider vinager and it has been sitting on one side for a few hours but nothing has changed . maybe the white have more power.


----------



## phys

nothing will get that off. I've tried. the only thing you may be able to do is get some cerium oxide and buff it clear again. I couldnt get any by the time i wanted to set up my tank so thats the only thing i didnt try. It wont be as cloudy once water is in there but it wont look crystal clear either. Here's a site i found googling it real quick: Glass Scratch Repair Polishes and Compounds | Glass Scratch Removal Equipment & Supplies | Gtglass | Glass Technology, Inc. 
Good luck!


----------



## Russell

There's this stuff called LemiShine or Lemi-Shine that is specifically made to dissolve hard water stains. Try googling it. We can get it in our local market and use it in our dishwasher and it's been pretty effective at getting the hard water stains off of our drinking glasses. The packaging says you can use it like cleanser to remove stains from surfaces. It is supposedly made from citrus precursors. I imagine a lot of rinsing would make the aquarium safe for fish after use but that can't be guaranteed till someone tries it.
My $.02 and it's certainly not worth more than that.


----------



## phys

I googled that and it does the same thing as vinegar. The issue i had (which it sounds like jeff has also) is worse than a hard water deposit. The glass has become etched by hard water. So in order to get rid of it, you have to polish it. You can try all the chemicals you want (i sure did) and none of them will touch it.


----------



## jeff5347

Im assuming that too i did let the vinegar sit soaked in a rag all night on one of the small sides. It came really nice and clean but i still have some of that etching. How do i go about polishing it?


----------



## Peterjay

Jeff, have you tried just filling it up and checking it out? When I took my 90 out of mothballs, the rim area was pretty messed up from the hard water we had in Maine. I just rubbed off what I could with vinegar and filled it up, and it looks fine. I have a hunch you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## RealityCalling

My tank was the same way. I found the best and safest way to go was light scraping with a razor blade.

Do NOT use scouring pads! I stupidly did and it scratched my glass or made it hazy. I dont notice it when the tank is full.


----------



## harveya

White vinegar will work but you have to soak it. You might have to turn it on its side and do one side at a time. Soak a rag or tea towel and lay it flat on the surface, remove air pockets. Keep the rag wet. Dont use scotch bright or scouring pads!! Use undiluted, people have even talked about baking soda to remove water stains. You might want to google that... Products that i can buy here are Easy Off Bam and CLR. I have used both and they work very well for cleaning water and soap stains in the shower.

Good luck


----------



## jeff5347

Well i let the vinager soaked rags sit over night on each side. Took me about 3 days. Not crystal clear but way better. Im assuming like peter said once filled i wont notice the cloudy spots


----------



## Gamgan

I know they use Vinegar to clean out some of our scuba gear to break up calcinations, will residue of the vinegar hurt your fish and plants if not fully rinsed? would it be toxic?


----------

